# Kenflo Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

What up Gents and Ladies Id love a Sig Sig from the Talent we got here.

The Request:

I want a sick Kenflo sig i will be attending this event and wanna show some support..


Pics:
Anything you guys want.


Title: Kenflo


Sub-Text: Next LW Champ


More Sub-Text: NCC


Colors: Any Colors


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: Yes


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.

I'll try to add some points..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

You're going to that event? Nice!

I'll make something for ya and post it later.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

D.P. said:


> You're going to that event? Nice!
> 
> I'll make something for ya and post it later.


Thank You sir.. Yeah im going to be Floor seats rooting for Kenflo to murder BJ haha


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ill do something but now im off to sleep. work in 4 hours.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres a sig. ill make a avy later if u want. 










im sorry i didnt add all the text u wanted but it turned out like crap when i did


----------

